# Dr.Z Maz 8!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know if it's new but I surely had never heard of it so I thought I would post it.


*Power Output*8 Watts*Output Tubes*1 - EL84*Preamp Tubes*4 - 12AX7, 1-12AT7*Rectifier*1 - GZ34*Controls*Volume, Treble, Mid, Bass, Cut, Reverb, Master Volume, Pentode/Triode switch*Configurations*Head, 1x12 Studio Combo, 1x12 Standard combo, 2x10 Combo*Colors*Black, Blonde, Red*Dimensions
& Weight*Head: 19” W, 9 3/4” H, 9 1/2” D; 22 lbs. 1x12 Studio Combo: 19 ¼” W, 19 ½” H, 10 ½ ” D; 37 lbs 1x12 Standard Combo: 23” W, 20 1/8” H, 10” D; 50 lbs 2x10 Combo: 23” W, 20 1/8” H, 10” D; 51 lbs


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That is cool! Is every amps compagny will put their low watt version on sale? I think it's funny!  Before everyone had a 100 watter know everyone will have their 5 watters or so. Is it beacuse of the baby boomers?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

It not often you see a low watt amp with a master. I'd like to hear one of these.

Pricing: yowza!!!!,

MAZ- 8 Head	$1599
MAZ- 8 1x12 Studio Combo $1949
MAZ- 8 1x12 Standard Combo $1949
MAZ- 8 2x10 Combo $1749


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

These have been the buzz for a while at Ztalk.

I like that the controls are the same as the maz 18 and it still has an effect loop.

I'm interested in this little unit. Maybe wait it out until they appear on the used market.
Might be a long wait. A bit pricey new. The combos have a celestion blue though.
They also have the tone bypass mod already, a popular mod with the maz 18.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Those prices are just completely crazy....who in his right mind would pay that for 8w amp seriously!!!...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

al3d said:


> Those prices are just completely crazy....who in his right mind would pay that for 8w amp seriously!!!...


The same people that would pay 4000$ for a R9 Les Paul


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

zurn said:


> The same people that would pay 4000$ for a R9 Les Paul


Ahaha..Touché......


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

hwopv

LOL!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason i said that is that it seems high for a little amp like that..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It does Al.

It's only $50 cheaper than the Maz 18.

I think the hype dictated the prices, maybe.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

The Maz 8 has more features than the 18 though.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

al3d said:


> The reason i said that is that it seems high for a little amp like that..


I agree with you, although the Fender 57 Champ is 5 watts, 1000$ and somewhat mass produced...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, the Zs are point to point hand wired in the Sates, so...

What are the differences other than the tone bypass mod, zurn?

What other features does the 8 watter have that the 18 doesn't?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Certainly looks cool, and 8 watts is a pretty usable amount, should be enough for smaller gigs if headroom isn't necessary, but for the price difference, I'd go for the Maz 18 all day long.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I love my Maz 18, awesome amp.

I was frothing for an 8 just to use at home.
A little more user friendly version, on the ears anyway.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Ya, the Zs are point to point hand wired in the Sates, so...
> 
> What are the differences other than the tone bypass mod, zurn?
> 
> What other features does the 8 watter have that the 18 doesn't?


It also has a Pentode/Triode switch in the back and a Celestion Blue.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

'tis a cool amp ... had some brief play-time with Maz 8 combo - single 12 - during a visit to the greater Cleveland area back in June

ran my ES-339 straight-in ..... felt and sounded 'bigger' than what I expected 8 watts would deliver ..... plenny of features to have some fun for sure 

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting little amp, but I have issues with it. $1600 is MENTAL for an 8w EL-84 SE amp. Typical Z approach - building mystique through pricing (IMO). They're stuff is a much better deal on the used market.

And my second issue is purely one of personal taste. I have yet to hear an EL-84 based single ended amp that really liked. There's just something about the EL-84 in SE configuration that is unpleasant to my ears, especially when you push them. YMMV.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> It not often you see a low watt amp with a master. I'd like to hear one of these.
> 
> Pricing: yowza!!!!,
> 
> ...


Expensive. It would have to be earth shaking for me to put out that kind of cash on an amp of that size


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Expensive. It would have to be earth shaking for me to put out that kind of cash on an amp of that size


The 1x12 Standard Combo is actually larger than average in physical size for a 1x12. ;-)

I have a SE EL84 amp with only 2 controls, and 3 tubes. This one has 7 controls, and 7 tubes -- more parts and more time wiring. And the transformers could be the same price for this 8 watter as an 18 watter. Thus the price is justified after thinking about it, even though my initial reaction was "that much ???!"


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe, but I still think it's way too much for a low power SE amp - especially when you can get the 18 for just a few bucks more. But, it is a "boutique" kinda thing so they can charge what they want if people buy them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Those prices are street or MSRP?

I looked at two Dr. Z's in the past few weeks, both used. They seem to take a big hit on the used market because both of them were ~$1100. Retail in them was >$2000.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

filmosound said:


> The 1x12 Standard Combo is actually larger than average in physical size for a 1x12. ;-)
> 
> I have a SE EL84 amp with only 2 controls, and 3 tubes. _*This one has 7 controls, and 7 tubes -- more parts and more time wiring. And the transformers could be the same price for this 8 watter as an 18 watter.*_ Thus the price is justified after thinking about it, even though my initial reaction was "that much ???!"


definitely some factors to consider when looking at the Maz 8 .... _imho_ Z Amps are made to deliver a solid and consistent standard of performance whether your are a basement player, hobbyist, studio recorder, weekend warrior or touring pro .... definitely lotsa fun to be had throughout the line-up 

cheers always,

Joel
p.s. yes I am a fan of the Dr Z amps


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Those prices are street or MSRP?
> 
> I looked at two Dr. Z's in the past few weeks, both used. They seem to take a big hit on the used market because both of them were ~$1100. Retail in them was >$2000.


I'm certainly hoping it's MSRP, but don't know for sure.



jmb2 said:


> definitely some factors to consider when looking at the Maz 8 .... _imho_ Z Amps are made to deliver a solid and consistent standard of performance whether your are a basement player, hobbyist, studio recorder, weekend warrior or touring pro .... definitely lotsa fun to be had throughout the line-up
> 
> cheers always,
> 
> ...


Yes, the good Dr. makes some VERY nice amps. If I had few grand kicking around, I would pick up several of his amps. Maz 18, Route 66, Remedy, Ghia and Monza are among the top of my wish-list


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Folks... don't let 8 watts fool you.... I've got a Maz 18 and it is super loud. The Dr has a good way of making small watts sounds crazy loud.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cdn_Cracker said:


> Folks... don't let 8 watts fool you.... I've got a Maz 18 and it is super loud. The Dr has a good way of making small watts sounds crazy loud.


I totally agree. My Maz 18 is actually too loud, I must be getting old. 8)
I don't think that I'm doing it much justice not cranking it out, either.

That's why I was sniffing around these units.
I have a feeling that they may be rare on the used market though.
Guys will buy these and never sell them.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I feel your pain... I've pretty much been relegated to having the volume between 9 and 12 and the Master no more than 9... 

[video=youtube_share;_Sjankjj6lk]http://youtu.be/_Sjankjj6lk[/video]

I must admit its pretty sweet.. but I am dying to try out a Monza..but this guy's 'O' face creeps me out.

[video=youtube_share;MO9kBcgvvfc]http://youtu.be/MO9kBcgvvfc[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So does the Maz 8 combo come with a Brake Lite?

@ 0:22 of the demo, you can see one mounted in the cab.

The amp has a boost function and pedal too?
Hmmmmmm......

I've seen that dude demo other Dr Z amps before with the Monza.
Some scary guitar faces going on there, for sure.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Cdn_Cracker said:


> [video=youtube_share;_Sjankjj6lk]http://youtu.be/_Sjankjj6lk[/video]


Oh crud. I shouldn't have watched that video. Now I want one


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

his guitar face disturbs me.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Cdn_Cracker said:


> Folks... don't let 8 watts fool you.... I've got a Maz 18 and it is super loud. _*The Dr has a good way of making small watts sounds crazy loud*_.


true 'nuff


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a 4 watt Mack amp and its plenty loud, So ya, they can get loud no issues there


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

For sure. My modded Epi VJ is loud enough to jam with a heavy hitting drummer...in fact it's too loud at times even with a 1x12 cab. No hope of a usable clean at jam levels, but dirty it's fine. Granted, I'm still not 100% happy with the tone form the EL-84. Maybe I'll mod it again & use a 6V6...


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

There's no doubt this MAZ 8 is expensive but I wouldn't say it's overpriced. Look at some Swart/Carr/Matchless amps and compare.
Oh, and add $100 to the head for us Canucks. It's $1,700 CDN according to L&M.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to agree with Are Nine...

it is indeed expensive. however, I'm sure it's justified. 

i think some people are starting to associate smaller lower wattage amps with being "bedroom amps" and expecting bedroom amp pricing


----------

